# HELP!!! Reduced growth and AFI 32w scan- anyone had this?



## Minimin

Hey,
This is kind of a spin off from my low amniotic fluid (AF) post and the same post in Third tri. Someone suggested posting here which I should have thought of :dohh:


have been monitored the past month as my AF is low. They measure the abdominal circumference (AC) to ascertain whether the baby is growing well. The past coupld of scans have shown and reduction in the AF but growth has been seen albeit slow and only in the 5th percentile. Today at 32 weeks I have been told AF still low and the AC has not changed since two weeks ago ie no growth.

The doppler flow for the cord is in the 95th percentile so this has increased since the last scan. The sonographer actually asked if I had BP checked so I guess he was wondering/thinking that was high and possibly affecting AC growth????

Has anyone had this reduction in growth. Her measurements for 32w puts her way below the 5th percentile now

Any help advice or stories are much appreciated!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

i have no experience, but wanted to offer you some support. :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Emmea12UK! I am seeing the consultant tomorrow so lets she what she said. Other posts on my threads in 2nd tri have been reassuring and I also got a post for a consultant ob's person who said it is good they have picked these things up and they should monitor me with more scans (weekly) and CTG (one if not more a week) so I hope I get this at the very least!
How are you doing? I hope all is well for you
xxxx 

Minimin


----------



## baby05

High BP can cause IUGR, which is pretty common with high BP. it would be weird for your dr not to be checking your BP at every visit though... 

eat enough food to be gaining weight, rest when you can, and try not to worry. They should monitor you very closely now, and will deliver the baby if need be. the Dr's are trained to deal with iugr and should be able to do what is best for the baby.

I have HBP and expect at some point IUGR will kick in again ( this is baby #5) My babies have been small but they have lived and now have made up for the slowed growth!!
So try not to worry, the important thing is that they are aware of it and making sure that the baby will be fine!


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Baby05-I am glad your wee ones are well and this pregnancy congrats!
I have my BP monitored at least once a week if not more and I am on baby asprin. The readings from yesterday are fine so technically not high BP as yet!
Hope the consultant this morning can make things more clearer

Thanks again :)

Minimin


----------



## baby05

no problem! IUGR really is only a big issue if it is not caught. weight in a baby once born can go up so fast! I with my first , he gained a pound a week when he was born and ended up being a very chunky baby! They will likely have you doing kick counts and possibly NST's a few times a week if growth continues to slow, but at this point for you the biggest thing is getting the lungs mature. If they can get the lungs matured, then really the weight is going to be just fine once born and eating. at 32 weeks though, the baby is quite developed and if you can make it to 34 or 36 weeks, many IUGR babies dont have to stay in the hospital very long at all! 
Hopefully the baby's growth will pick up and you can carry to term ( 37 weeks or longer) and even if the baby is small he can come home with you when you go.
My first we were able to bring home at 5 pounds. He was small but healthy, so size isnt everything for sure. 
Best of luck today!


----------



## vickyd

Im going through exactly the same thing at the moment. My last scan last thursday showed low AFI at 8cm and placenta ageing. At that scan the doc didnt mention anything about low weight. This morning i was freaking out cause i hadnt felt LO move as usual so i went to hospital where they did an NST and US. Turns out my baby is in the 7th percentile for weight gain with Amniotic still at 8cm. I will be going in tomorrow for a consultant meeting. I will let you know as soon as i get more info. By the way im also on baby aspirin as im MTHFR homozygous.


----------



## Glowstar

just wanted to offer you some support. I had low AF (13 years ago) I had at the time also tested high risk for Spina Bifada on the AFP test. I had a a few detailed scans and everything appeared OK but like you at around 32 weeks I was measuring small for dates and was sent for growth scans, which is when the low AF was detected. I had 7 scans total to keep an eye on things and was booked for induction 3 days after EDD.
As it turned out the last scan I had 2 days before EDD they measured baby at 7lbs 2oz, she was born 2 days later without induction 7lbs 6oz and absolutely fine!!! 
I am sure they will keep a close eye on you now :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Baby05, VickyD & Glostar. Thank u so much for taking the time ti reassure me and share your experiences. Consultant basically didnt seem too worried. I have my Doppler scan this Wed. She they will assess monitoring status once this scan is done. U have another appt. With her in 2 wk & I'll see how scan is. Am on iPhone so apologise for typos and keep this short. I'm still worries as to what the doppler will show & I don't think she Oz moving much but they are ok with it :/
Thanks ladies :hug:


----------



## vickyd

Minimin I went in for doppler and yesterday an NST. The consultant explained to me that as long as the doppler is good they arent too worried about low weight. I was reassured that i shouldnt worry too much....I will be getting shots on Monday nad Tuesday to help increase the lung development in case i have to give birth in a few weeks.


----------



## Minimin

Thanks VickyD. I'll post more once I knowshat the Doppler on Wed comes up with. Todayskuck count has been good so I'm hoping all us well. However, a couple of toilet trips I'm not sure if ive leaked!!!! So stressful &#58369;
I'm goad yours went well and you were reassured.I you don't mind me asking, what made them decide to given you the steroid shots. I have not had that conversation as yet with any appt I've had?

TC xxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby05

I am not vickyD, but hope you dont mind if I add my 2 cents
steroid shots are common, with IUGR, and can make the difference between having a baby that breathes on his/her own and having to be put on a ventilator for a week or longer! Getting the lungs to make surfactant and to have enough that when the baby is born is really important. Some dr's will use it sooner than others. As a general rule you want to try to get the shot at least 48 hours before you deliver. 
If they are concerned you will deliver before term, they will either do the shot or an amniocentesis to check for lung maturity. If the lungs come back fine then you do not need the shot. there are many factors that they look at when deciding to deliver early. when ever possible the REALLY want you to make it to 37 weeks.
Talk to your dr about it at your next visit to see if they will be considering a early delivery or if everything looks good to keep going.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies. im glad you started this thread hun. im kinda having the same issue. i went in for my 32 week US and found out my fluid is at 8 and baby wasnt moving a lot. he hasnt been moving much for a couple of weeks now. he weighs 4lbs 4oz according to US so she says his weight is ok. she also checked placenta and his bladder and kidneys and said he is fine that way. not sure why his fluid is low or why he isnt moving much. they did a NST and he seemed fine there. now i have to come in every week for US and NST and may have to induce early. this is baby #5 for me and have never had this happen. for now my OB told me to take it easy and drink more water than usual. i go back in tues for my next check. i will be looking forward to see how things go here...


----------



## vickyd

Basically they decided to have me take the shots now as my placenta has aged as well. Im grade 3 as of yesterday. I suppose they are preparing me for c-section within the next 2 weeks. Ill find out more tomorrow when i go in for my next NST.


----------



## Minimin

Good luck tomorrow VickyD. Keep me posted on how it goes.

I have not had my placenta graded (or if I have I have no idea what it is!) I will ask at the doppler scan on Wednesday. I guess they are waiting until that before they make a decision as to whether to give me the shots now, wait, or if I will be induced etc. I think I will be fortunate if I can hit 37 weeks.

Blessedmomma- 8cm is still in the normal range as far as I understand and coupled with baby's weight I think your reduced movement maybe due to baby growing :shrug: I hope they keep monitoring you and all stays well.

Baby05- thanks for the info- I didnt realise they would do an amniocentesis and check lung maturation prior to administering the steroids. Good to know! My Consultant did not mention a SINGLE thing about this- other than acting like she didnt really care/wasnt bothered I didnt really get much else from her :(


----------



## blessedmomma

i dont know. my OB says she will not induce based completely on low amniotic fluid, but she is keeping an eye on it coupled with the NST. she said she prefers the fluid to not go under 10. dont know much about it, never had anything like this come up. i usually notice around 36-38 weeks that my babies start to slow down. this has been since about 30 weeks for me that he really isnt moving much. he should still have had plenty of room from then til now. hopefully he is just a calm baby.


----------



## Minimin

I think you have a calm relaxed baby :)
My doc also said low AF is not enough to induce alone! They look at several factors in combination. 
oh BTW whats NST?


----------



## pinktigereyes

my lil girl amy was full term accourding to scans but docs andconsultant recom she was only 32 weeks when she was born she was tiny and only weighed 5lb 2 oz plus she had a few other problems to i had to much water around her ive not had low af but for size what was baby measuring the scans normally say how many weeks it measuring by sometimes it can be in correct and are only a guideline as mine had showed that amy was gonig to be a big baby but turned out she was tiny lol but now with this one ac was measureing 2 weeks bigger the head was a week bigger and the femur was also a week bigger and this was at 20 week scan so also because of amy being small ive got to go for growth scans to make sure this one is deffo okay ive also gotta go for an echo on baby as amy has heart probs whichi m waiting on a second oppinion coz Leeds General and my local hospital come up with 2 completely different things


----------



## blessedmomma

pinktigereyes- thats what my OB says too about weight on a scan/US. it can be a pound bigger or a pound smaller so they cant really trust it too much. 

minimin- a NST is a non-stress test. they hook you up to a fetal heart monitor to check babies heart rate, at the same time you have a push button to record every time baby kicks, rolls, moves, pokes, etc. when my baby was getting his US done he failed some of the biophysical profile tests they were running. thats why she was concerned. it wasnt just that his fluid was slightly low at 8 when she wants it at 10. that was coupled with the fact that he didnt move or kick enough during the test even though she was trying to get him to. and also his heart rate was going high and low during the test. i asked her if maybe he was just calm and she said perhaps, but it didnt explain everything that was going on. even though his weight seemed ok, he was a bit small but not too much, the weight on US is unreliable so she cant trust it. one good thing was that the cord and placenta seemed to be working ok.


----------



## blessedmomma

just got back from US and baby's fluid is down to 5 today. had to go to hospital to get checked and make sure my water wasnt leaking and do a NST. baby is doing ok and not leaking fluid. i would have had to get steroid shots and been induced in 3 days if it was leaking. since my fluid levels are going down, they will still be inducing in 3 weeks at 37 weeks gestation.

any updates on anyone else?


----------



## Minimin

Hey BlessedMomma- sorry about your low AF! I hope this is just a blip :hugs:

I have had levels around 4.2 and my last one at 4.9 and they have not talked of any induction, but I presume that is cos I am 33w and not near 37w

I hope you rest tons and drink loads. When are you being monitored again?

Doppler scan tomorrow 2.15pm UK time so I will post more once I know whats happening.

Thinking of you.

M


----------



## vickyd

Blessed so youre not leaking? This decreasing AF really is hard to grasp if youre not leaking...

Anyway i had a three hour stay at the clinic this evening. Had a 1 hour NST, even though the movements were greatly reduced from the previous one the doctor was happy. I then had a growth scan were the AF is holding stable at 8cm, the placents is continuing to age and she gained about 100 gr which makes her about 1.7 Kg. The low weight is being attributed to my MTHFR homozygous mutation, so nothing really that can be done at this point. I will have another NST and scan Saturday. The doc wants to see me every 3 days for now and has asked me to monitor movement very carefully. These last weeks will be so stressful!

Minimin good luck tomorrow and keep us posted!


----------



## blessedmomma

minimin- my next appt is next wednesday. today they just checked the fluid level and i had my appt. next wednesday they will do another biophysical profile on him to check his weight and all. she did check his cord and it seems he is getting good blood flow. she said it could be something to do with the placenta giving out, but didnt check it:shrug: so i dont know. i thought she checked it last week too, but i guess not, just the cord. hopefully if the cord is ok the placenta is ok too though??? she also checked his bladder and kidneys today and they seem fine. 

vickyd- im not sure why my fluid is low. my OB even said sometimes its just low and they have no reason for it. i guess it can complicate labor though and since he isnt moving like he should be they will be inducing at 37 weeks. im nervous about it, but its better than now at 34 weeks. when she said she was gonna check to see if i was leaking fluid and induce this friday if i was, it just made me feel sick. i thought for sure thats what was wrong and that i would be having him. its just so early...


----------



## Minimin

VickyD and BlessedMomma- we are all really having a tough time of it. VickyD- I am glad they are monitoring you. I had a NST done where the movement was less that the previous one but they said it was still within the normal range so they werent concerned. Then they said if i felt it got less to come back in :doh: I just told you it was less!!
I have since had days where it is low but others where it is high so it could also just be variation in babba's movement :shrug:

Blessedmomma- I thought they checked both cord and placenta? but of course I may be wrong. Tomorrow I hope they do a proper test of everything. Also like you, 37w is my goal! I hope all our babba's hang in there until then!!!!!

Stay rested and I'll post more tomorrow.
TC Min xx


----------



## blessedmomma

i thought she did check the placenta and cord, but she told me today after the sonogram was over that the placenta could be having problems but the cord looked fine??? what does that mean???? i thought they checked both. my next appt is actually next wednesday. im gonna specifically ask her to check it then.


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope all your babies make it as far as possible safe and sound!!!:hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Blessed Momma- I also thought they checked Placenta and Cord but sounds like they dont from your sonographer. I will ask this afternoon and see what they say. Though today is a different type of scan- doppler- rather than the ones we routinely get at the hospital.

TC and I'll post later this afternoon when I know more.
Minimin x


----------



## vickyd

Minimin, they check placenta as well during the doppler. At least they did with me...
Good luck!


----------



## blessedmomma

i assumed she checked mine, but when i was talking to her it sounded like she didnt. she told me she checked the cord and it was working good. maybe she did and i just misunderstood her? :shrug: she mentioned that the placenta could have been having some problems but that the cord was ok. i guess i took that like she didnt check the placenta. maybe she checked it though and it looked ok, but there could still be problems, i dont know. 

minimin- i hope it goes good today and your LO is ok :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Hey
Hope you guys are keeping warm! I just got in from appointment. Scan was done in like 10 minutes! Grrrhhh takes me about an hour to get there and back as it isnt my local hospital! Anyway, basically still measuring small and AF is low (though on the notes I can not see where they have written the exact volume). The blood flow to the Umbilical artery and L. Middle Cerebral artery is positive (PI values 0.98 and 1.50 respectively) I will google this! :)

My last scan was a week ago and her AC has gone from 234 to 251mm which is growth! and the Biparietal Diameter from 76 to 79mm and finally the Head circ from 296 to 292 (?)
All in all I think scans every two weeks are more accurate for growth so they didnt look into the data above. Her estimated weight has gone from 3lb 2oz to 3lb 6oz.

They were primarily concerned about the blood flow and that looks good. They will monitor me again for flow in a weeks time and in the mean time I get 2x/week CTG's which is where they hook me up to a machine, measure HR and movement. My first one of these is tomorrow morning! Phew- they basically are monitoring me and will intervene when something is wrong. In the meantime, babba is looking happy (albeit BREECH!) and they will keep her in. The lady today seemed to think that things could just keep plodding along and I can hit full term! LOL :) alternatively next week they could pick up something and have to have interventions. She did say the more monitoring they do the more they pick up :roll: 

Dr doing the scan reckons I may have premature ruptured membranes that have been slowly leaking. But he wasnt concerned as the fluid isnt as important as it is earlier on in pregnancy. He was more interested in the weight and growth from now on thus the weekly scans and biweekly CTG's. First one tomorrow! I am sure it will all be well!!

Knackered from being outside today! I am glad to be back home and tucked up in bed - nap time I think :)

Minimin x


----------



## blessedmomma

sounds like great news minimin! i hope you can make it to full term!!!! glad they are gonna keep a good eye on you too. my scan was like 10-15 minutes yesterday too. although i didnt have to drive forever to get there it was disappointing that she only checked the fluid levels and not his weight and all that again. on the paperwork she had that his weight and everything was up like she checked it, even though she didnt. so when my OB looked at it she assumed all was fine except the fluid levels. i hope he is still growing and that her not checking it wasnt a mistake! next week should be the full biophysical profile scan again though so should all be done then.

enjoy your nap!!!!


----------



## Minimin

Oh my god to napping- knackered and just got up 20 mins ago! LOL. 

like you I dont know what they measured in terms of AFI and think maybe the doc wasnt too worried. Only when I came home and looked at the notes did I see the changes and 4oz weight gain. If she continues on that path she will be 4lb 6oz at 37 weeks which is low. I would like her to bulk up! Come on girl!

Roll on next week. I think we both have our scans on Wednesday right?


----------



## vickyd

Minimin sounds good! Lets all hope we make it to full term!
By the way my baby girl is also breech!


----------



## blessedmomma

Minimin said:


> Oh my god to napping- knackered and just got up 20 mins ago! LOL.
> 
> like you I dont know what they measured in terms of AFI and think maybe the doc wasnt too worried. Only when I came home and looked at the notes did I see the changes and 4oz weight gain. If she continues on that path she will be 4lb 6oz at 37 weeks which is low. I would like her to bulk up! Come on girl!
> 
> Roll on next week. I think we both have our scans on Wednesday right?

that is mighty small for 37 weeks...

yes my next appt is on wednesday, heres to hoping we both get good news!

my baby is head down right now, i hope he stays that way! i had one that was breech til the last minute, almost had a section. he flipped with a couple days to go! i hope your babies flip into position, i dont think they read the books! they should have plenty of time to wiggle around...


----------



## Minimin

Hey VickyD :wave: how are you doing?
BlessedMomma- I thought it was early to get worried about the Breech position and that they could change positions as close to delivery as you suggested. I am hoping my acupuncturist will give me some help to turn her. If he turns her now will she stay down? About 5 weeks ago she was Breech and then head down then went transverse and now breech again!


----------



## blessedmomma

i have heard some girls say that after a certain time they wont turn again, but mine was overdue at 41 weeks and turned. he was induced at 41+4 and was head down so its definitely possible. i wouldnt worry at all about it right now hun


----------



## Minimin

Thanks hun! I think it is the least of my list of things to worry!
Tonight I have been paranoid I am leaking AF. I wonder if that is me being neurotic as the Consultant said I prob had leaking fluid due to ruptured membrane. Or if this is real! I am tempted to tell them tomorrow morning when I got for my CTG just so they can do some tests.

Have you had any testing to see if AF is leaking? What did they do? The only thing I had done was the week (28w scan I think) when they first discovered I had low AFI they did a speculum thing where they looked for pooled fluid inside. Rather painful and uncomfortable but they said their wasnt liquid there. How can they differentiate between AF and Discharge.

Also some reading around ruptured membranes suggests they should check for infection- has anyone had this done? What do they do?

I know I shouldnt google and get worried- I am more trying to be aware of things they may do rather than worry it is eg an infection as this can be picked up on baby's HR and hasnt so far :)


----------



## blessedmomma

when they checked mine yesterday they just used a swab and left it inside me for one minute. then took it out and put it in a solution. threw away the swab and put the end of a test that looked like a pregnancy test into the solution to soak it up. left that for 10 minutes and checked it. said it would have 2 lines for a positive and 1 line for a negative. there was only one line so i wasnt leaking fluid. it was very easy.


----------



## vickyd

Minimin about the infection, i think youre referring to the group B strep? I was tested for this last week but i think most places test around week 36.


----------



## Minimin

Thanks girls! I'll ask this morning-- off to the hospital AGAIN I go!
Update later this afternoon :)
Have a good day and keep warm :cold:

Minimin


----------



## vickyd

Good luck!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Minimin said:


> Thanks hun! I think it is the least of my list of things to worry!
> Tonight I have been paranoid I am leaking AF. I wonder if that is me being neurotic as the Consultant said I prob had leaking fluid due to ruptured membrane. Or if this is real! I am tempted to tell them tomorrow morning when I got for my CTG just so they can do some tests.
> 
> Have you had any testing to see if AF is leaking? What did they do? The only thing I had done was the week (28w scan I think) when they first discovered I had low AFI they did a speculum thing where they looked for pooled fluid inside. Rather painful and uncomfortable but they said their wasnt liquid there. How can they differentiate between AF and Discharge.
> 
> Also some reading around ruptured membranes suggests they should check for infection- has anyone had this done? What do they do?
> 
> I know I shouldnt google and get worried- I am more trying to be aware of things they may do rather than worry it is eg an infection as this can be picked up on baby's HR and hasnt so far :)

hun- if your membranes are ruptured there is an increase risk of infection. this would be different than group b strep. im not sure how they do things where you live, but here they check everyone for group b. but if your membranes are ruptured that presents a whole new infection they might be worried about. i dont know how they check for it though. i know there are some symptoms like fever, chills, etc.

group b might present a problem when the baby is actually being delivered so they give you antibiotics during labor here if your positive, but an infection from ruptured membranes is an infection that is in the sac with the AF and the baby. here they will give you antibiotics for it immediately.

i wouldnt worry too much, they can handle all that. im sure you're in good hands!


----------



## sk100

Hey
Hope baby grows well in next few days.
I was actually posting to ask if you had been swabbed for infection as there is a risk of AF becoming infected. Normally one would test at 36 weeks but as there is a chance of ruptured membranes you should ask to tested anyway. 

Good luck.


----------



## Minimin

Thanks ladies, you are all right- they asked about chills and fevers. Taken blood and awaiting the results tomorrow hopefully. They also did an internal swab and that has been sent off too. Also noticed discharge had more watery nature to it! Leak?

They have asked me to call in tomorrow to get the swab and blood results. If there is an infection they will put me on a course of antibiotics.. another trip to the hospital!!!

I am also back in again for CTG, bloods, HR and Pee tests on Monday! Roll on next week when I am being monitored assessed or scanned almost everyday! LOL.

HOw are you ladies doing today. I am knackered! The speculum examination was a little delicate so I have been spotting a little today. The doctor did say I would so I am just keeping an eye on it. I am really cold today! Brrrhhhhh

Stay warm ladies :)

M


----------



## blessedmomma

im glad they are keeping a good eye on you hun! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Min sounds like they have everything under control!
I had a good day yesterday as baby girl was moving loads phew.... I have to go in tomorrow for another NST and growth scan. Fingers crossed shes put on a bit of weight!


----------



## Minimin

VickyD- good luck tomorrow- I have all I can crossed! do you feel bump has got bigger? I love when babba moves as it is sooooo reassuring.

Blessedmomma- how are you?

Just waiting until 1pm before i call the Fetal assessment unit to see if my results have come back!


----------



## blessedmomma

minimin- i am ok. feeling like poop laying around here. my OB put me on bedrest until she induces at 37 weeks so im so restless and bored. my DH does all the housework and i lay around watching tv all day. i always thought bedrest would be so nice when your big and pregnant. it really sucks. my back hurts so bad from laying around that i can barely walk at the end of the day. she also told me to drink as much water as possible so thats all i do all day drink water and pee. i feel water logged most of the time and almost felt sick a couple of times. hope all this is helping LO in the long run... hope your results come back good hun! dont you have something else today going on too?

vicki- glad your baby is moving good and hope your tests come back good tomorrow!


----------



## vickyd

I do feel like my bump has gotten bigger! 
Im also on semi bed rest but i do take a short walk twice a day for my sciatia. Been drinking loads of water even though my doc says its not really necessary, really tired of peeing every few minutes! Spending a fortune on toilet roll lol!
Shes moving alot today as well so wont loose my mind before i go in tomorrow!


----------



## blessedmomma

my OB says there is some research saying that drinking more helps and some that says it doesnt. she wants me to cuz it certainly couldnt hurt. sounded like its more whats going on with each person and why they are low when i got on google to check it out. after last week drinking loads of water and my fluid going down from 8 to 5 in that week, i kinda think it wont help for me. but who knows. i figure if i drink a bunch then at least if it goes down still, i did everything i possibly could. if it went down after i didnt even try, i would probably feel like it was my fault.

i was on semi-bedrest last week when it was at 8. now that its down to 5 in a week she has told me to do as little as possible to try to at least keep it from going even lower by next week. only have 3 weeks so i guess i can do what i need to for him

im glad your LO is busy today. its good peace of mind! i cant wait to go in next wednesday and see if mine has gained weight and how his fluid is doing.


----------



## Minimin

VickyD- Tell me about Pee-ing. I am tempted to get Tenure Lady in as I am fed up! Glad she is moving so keeping you sane!

BlessedM I agree on trying- after all the water isnt going to harm you- and keeps things moving along ...ahem! Remember you lose some salts so replace them too :)

Just called the FAU and bloods and swabs are:
7.7 White Blood Cells
13.2 Red BC
5.3 Neutrophil (fighter white blood cells)

Above three are all within the normal range.

9 CRP Slightly raised-but will monitor. 5 is normal

My Swabs have not grown anything- but they let those grow for 5 days so will check again on Monday.

All in all no infection- just rest and hope Monday's is the same. Then I will almost be 34 weeks!

On more fun note- more baby clothes washing- moses basket stuff-clothes and towels.Yipeeeeeee I can also add two outfits to the hospital bag and babba will have something to wear if she makes an early appearance!

Decided to look into Changing mats and other such small items :) This is far more fun than googling AF levels :)

Hope you ladies are keeping warm!

Minimin

p.s I have been told different things by different nurses/midwife/consultants and Docs re: bed rest. One told me to carry on as normal where as other have said semi-bed rest and taking it easy :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl::rofl::rofl: it is much more fun! i washed all my stuff the other day and got my bag all ready. it was nice to have some things come together. my DH is nesting now too. he just called from work talking about painting and cleaning this weekend! more power to him i guess. he normally nests before me. he already was starting last week, so we will see what he gets done this weekend.

minimin- i think your right about all the professionals having a different opinion on things like bedrest. im sure it makes a difference with what they were taught and what they have seen. i have faith that they are all trying to make the outcome the best they can for us though, and thats all that really matters!

im glad your tests came out good and i hope the one that has to wait til monday will be good too! stay warm there!!!!


----------



## vickyd

Beleive it or not but i havent bought anything or prepared anything for my little girls arrival.... Ive had two prvious losses so im still trying to beleive that this one will be ok. My mom and best friend apparently have bought stuff and will get everything ready while im in the hospital!


----------



## blessedmomma

awwww vicki- thats very sweet of them. i had two mc before my first baby. i know exactly how you feel. i had a lot of complications with her too, so it made it hard to bond with her before she got here. i kept thinking i was gonna lose her. had preterm labor at 29 weeks and almost lost her. she was very sick when she was born too so i didnt get to hold her for 3 days.

im glad this one has went so far for you. i think if i would have had one more mc after the 2 i had i would have lost a lot of hope...


----------



## sk100

Good news re clear tests! Do insist on regular swabs though.

Not long to go!


----------



## Minimin

Thanks SK100! I will do. How often shall I ask them to check? Weekly?
VickyD- Sorry to hear of your loss' Seems like there are alot of us around. I had an ectopic and right tube along with the pregnancy removed in Sept 2009. Since then two more miscarriages and now this pregnancy! I still dont believe it is real. I have not purchased anything except nappies and wipes as we had those vouchers! All the stuff I have washed has been given my my SIL's as they have kids uner 5 and 3! LOL- I am saving a fortune but I did feel bad today. I really should purchase something myself! 
BM- I am so sorry your pregnancy was fraught with so much worry. I do envy those who seem to sail through it (though I wonder who actually does!) :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

I was actually thinking that today if all goes well after the NST and scan that i would venture to the shops and buy something for LO. I also feel guilty that i havent let myself enjoy this pregnancy...

Looks like all three of us have had our share of troubles with pregnancy....Youre right there are too many of us out there!


----------



## Tulip

Min, I haven't chatted to you for ages and wanted to pop in and pass on hugs. I remember you getting your bfp and point blank refusing to believe you'd make the end of first Tri. And now she's nearly here! Glad they're looking after you both xx


----------



## Minimin

:wave: Tulip! I am stalking you and D hun! I just keep quiet as I dont know much about it but do post a hello here and there! You and D ok this morning? I love his recent smiley pic!

Can you believe i dont believe it still. If all goes well she will stay put for 6 weeks but more than likely earlier!!!!! eeeeeekkk!!!

I hope you are well and look out for me stalking :lol:


vickyD :hugs: did you get anything? I am looking for something non pink!!! All the washing I did from donated stuff is PINK!!! eeeeeerrrrrkkkkkkk


----------



## Tulip

We are good darling, Friday nights are daddy shifts!

I did notice at baby bounce the other day that all the girls were in pink *sigh* I prefer purple on girls - have a gorgeous purple yarn I want to crochet into a dress when I get time (the pink version was nice but this will be better!)


----------



## Minimin

I saw a crochet blanket on one of your pics! Aweeeessssoooommmmeee. I think it will be fantastic! I wish I could kick my own butt and get crocheting- how many times did I say I was going to :(

Just had a little look on line - still too much pink- I think I will have to really root through racks and get my fat butt to the shops!

ahhh I like the idea of 'daddy shifts' :) I hope you had a restorative evening :)


----------



## Jemma_x

Hope you dont mind but just wanted to add my story. 

I was being scanned every 3 weeks from finding out i was pregnant due to losing my daughter at 21 weeks. At the 20 week scan they noticed connor was on the small side so they said they would keep an eye on his growth at 26 weeks they diagnosed him with IUGR, at 29 weeks my waters started slowly leaking and i was given steriods and put on bedrest, he had also not grown since the last scan. So from 29 weeks i was having scans to check cord, placenta and water, ctgs, bloods and seeing consultant every 2 days and then every 2 week they would do a growth scan as they said if they do the growth any closer together its not accurate. Thankfully i managed to get to 37 weeks but they decided they needed to get him out and he was born weighing a tiny 4lb 8oz. He was healthy but he needed a tiny bit of oxygen when he was born and due to his weight he had trouble keeping his temp up and just wouldnt feed but now hes a perfectly healthy and happy nearly 2 year old although he is still tiny weighing only 19lb


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks jemma_x! im glad you could make it to 37 weeks and he is healthy now. he is adorable on your avatar by the way. 

i wonder if thats why they didnt check growth at my last scan. if its not accurate except when done every two weeks, it wouldnt have made a difference. it had only been a week.

i cant wait to see him this wednesday and see if he has grown and if fluids are back up or at least staying put.

i hope you ladies are having a great weekend!


----------



## vickyd

Blessed yes they dont check the weight gain until its been two weeks since the last measurement. Im only doing NST at the momemnt till 8/02 when i will get another doppler/growth scan.

I had an okey weekend, tried to do some baby shopping but panicked in mothercare so once again left empty handed.....sigh....


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: vickyD Hope you have a better day with shopping soon. Do some internet shopping- I feel like it isnt really real :wacko:

Off for my CTG and stuff- will post if anything weird going on. Discivered weird red bumps. Tiny but definitely there on hands and ankle area so will ask about them. Not sure if it is a severe rash as I dont have itchyness! :shrug:

hope everyone else is ok- I had a lovely dream about my girl being here- but have some serious Monday blues :(


----------



## vickyd

Minimin good luck! Thanks for the internet tip, might try that today! Baby steps lol!
Keep us posted!


----------



## Minimin

No worries VickyD! Hope you found some nice things :) 
Cant remember if you know what you are having. Some of the girl things are too PINK for me so I have been looking at other sites than the usual Mothercare, mama papa, amazon, debenhams. Try Verbaudet which do other colours for girls ( and boys) :) Good luck.

Monitoring all ok so far. Call back tomorrow to check bloods as my CRP (indicator of infection) was high last week I guess they keep an eye on that. MW said the bumps/rash could just be the change in pregnancy hormones as we are now on the last stretch.... eeeekk

Home and relaxing- knackered and all I did was go to an appointment and lay down there :(

Hope your all having a nice Monday! My Monday blues are slowly lifting :)


----------



## Minimin

:wave: Jemma. Sorry I didnt post this morning to say Hello! Thanks so much for sharing. I love good news! Lil man looking great on the avatar pic too :)


----------



## vickyd

Sounds great Min! Put your feet up and relax! My turn tomorrow!


----------



## Minimin

Good luck Hun! What time are you being seen?


----------



## vickyd

Unfortunately 5 pm GRRRRR!!!! I hate waiting all day, id rather have a 7am appointment!
I guess ill have to find crafty ways to keep busy so i dont go crazy...


----------



## blessedmomma

minimin- yay for monitoring going good! i cant wait til wednesday...

vicki- thanks! i was kinda bummed when they didnt measure him. i will be doing NST and scans every week, but maybe every other week they will only check the fluid levels then. i hope your tests go good tomorrow!!!

he was 4 lbs, 4 oz last time. which will be two weeks ago when i go in this week. i hope he has gained some weight. i know its not for sure when they do weight by scans, but it would still be nice to see an increase.


----------



## blessedmomma

5pm!!!!!! i was griping to my DH for having to wait til 1pm!!!!!!


----------



## Minimin

VickyD- We will try and entertain you hun! I hate waiting too so try and get the morning appointments in.

BlessedMomma- I understand wanting to see an increase too. I am hoping my scan on Wednesday will estimate an increase! It has only been a week but the scan before was a week apart and they guestimated 6oz increase so I hope she has again. Funny enough bump feels and has been measured smaller today. I wonder if the feeling is because I am getting used to it? :shrug: They should measure fluid levels too - I think it is routine as part of the BioPhysical profile they do? Ask them anyway! lol. Cant hurt to ask!


----------



## blessedmomma

yeah they should measure everything this week. last week all she looked at was fluid levels. my OB ordered the whole BPP this week and didnt last week. so i think she will be doing the BPP that includes everything every other week and only checking fluids in between weeks


----------



## Minimin

:thumbup: Blessedmomma! Roll on Wednesday! :)


----------



## vickyd

Hey guys... Just got back from my appointment and tomorrow morning 7.30 im undergoing c-section. Baby has no weight gain and AF was further reduced plus placenta has completely aged. Im really scared!


----------



## Minimin

:hug: Vicky! I hope you are ok hun. I think they know what they are doing so a C section will be the best option for you. Dont be scared (though I know it is easier for me to say this) Think of it this way- you get to meet your babba tomorrow! I'm online all evening if you need me :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Thanks Min... Im feeling really scared right now, maybe if i hadnt had the other losses i would be more rational but now all i can think is that ive lost one in thr first trimester, one in the second is this gonna be....???


----------



## Minimin

No hun! PLease dont think like that and have faith in the docs/nurses and MW. They are not going to let that happen. Also almost 35 weeks you are full term near enough. The little one will be fine. I bet the wee one will be fighting fit when they delivery. What time are you going in. Is DH/OH with you?


----------



## vickyd

I will be going in with DH at 5.30 in the morning for the prep work and the c-section is scheduled for 7.30. I was hoping to do it all under epidural but because i havent stopped the aspirin they said they have to put me under.


----------



## Minimin

Good luck hun! I will be thinking of you. I am sure you and babba will be fine. Easier said than done but try not to stress and focus on seeing your baby tomorrow. 
i know taking asprin can effect stopping blood loss so I am sure they are just making sure things go smoothly. Are you going under a general? or can the numb the 'bottom' half . Sorry I actually dont know anything about this bit?


----------



## blessedmomma

im so sorry vicki!!!! i would be scared too. just try to stay as calm as possible and know that this is the best for your baby. big hugs miss! i just got done telling my DH that could happen to us after our appt tomorrow and cant believe i got on here to read its happening to you. 

like minimin i will be on here most of the night if you need some support. i am praying for you and baby and i know everything will be ok. cant wait to see some pics of the LO! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Thanks blessed...Unfortunately i cant have the epidural due to the aspirin i will have the general anesthetic although i cant understand why. Im trying to relax but i get mini panic attacks every so often lol!


----------



## blessedmomma

vicky- i wouldnt want to be put out either. its a lot to take in that your baby is having problems and now you have to have a section and on top of that you wont be able to stay awake for the delivery. it has to be very overwhelming! i cant even imagine the range of emotions you must be feeling. from fear for your baby and the surgery, but also excitement of having your baby... and im sure a whole bunch of other stuff in there too! my heart just goes out to you! im sure everything will be ok though and soon you will be recovering and holding your LO close :flower:


----------



## vickyd

Blessed you pretty much summed up all the emotions im feeling at the moment....My doc just called to see how i am holding up, he seems very relaxed about everything so im trying to work from that.


----------



## Minimin

I am glad your doc called and it is reassured you! thinking of you!


----------



## blessedmomma

im glad he called too and relaxed you a bit. he has probably been through this many times and knows what to expect and exactly what he is doing.


----------



## vickyd

He is quite relaxed and laid back in general...I guess though thats a good thing since im the opposite and if i had a stressed doctor id probably end up loosing it big time.

Do both of you have appointments tomorrow? If so best of luck!


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

hi might be a bit late on this post but at my 20 week scan they said that Ellie wasnt growing properly and the that there was very little fluid surrounding her so we got transferred to the fetal monitoring unit in Glasgow Southern General Hospital where they done a detailed scan and said that for 22weeks she was only measuring 16 weeks so the reasons could have been

1. she had edwards syndrome - where she would die before birth or just after it
2. she had pacauds syndrome - where she had no chance of survuval
3. I had passed on a viral infection
4. The placenta wasnt working properly

So they adviced me to have an amnio which would check the chromosomes which they came back fine so the next plan was for 2 scans a week til they decided to deliver the baby, so after weeks of scanning I got to 33 weeks which shocked everyone as they thought that they would have to deliver at 28 weeks. I went for a scan and a doppler scan and that showed that the blood flow was slowing between placenta and Ellie so they decided to deliver by section the following morning. They said from the scan that Ellie would be 3lbs or under.

Had the section delivery and my soinal wore off half way through so I started feeling all the pain!!!! horrendous but Ellie was born at 4lbs 3oz and had to spend 5 weeks in special care unit and dropped down to 3lb 1oz due to an infection

she is now 12 weeks and weighs 9lb 1oz and doing great xxx

hope you are getting on ok xx


----------



## blessedmomma

vicki- yes my appt is tomorrow. im hoping for some good news...
i will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping everything goes smooth for you and baby!

claire- that is a crazy story. im glad your LO turned out to be ok!


----------



## Minimin

Hey Claire- thanks for sharing that story. I am sorry you both had to go through so much but very pleased how things turned out!

vickyD. I hope and pray all goes well tomorrow. I cant wait for an update and a pic!

I also have a scan tomorrow- Doppler to assess flow to brain. What time is your appointment Blessedmomma? I am in for 11.30! [-o&lt;


----------



## blessedmomma

mine is at 1pm. dont know what time that is your time. its almost 6pm here now

i hope yours goes really good and baby has good blood flow to brain!


----------



## Minimin

Blessed- looks liek you are 6 hours behind so by the time you get up I should be able to update. I hope it is all good too.

VickyD. I am thinking of you. I hope all went this morning. Lots of love


----------



## blessedmomma

cant wait to hear how your appt went minimin! :flower:

:hugs:vickid! hope things are going well.

i hope my lil guy has grown. he was a week behind two weeks ago, but my OB said it wasnt a concern and he was still in normal range. i would like to see him at least at 5 lbs.


----------



## Minimin

Hey Blessed! What great news! I bet you are relieved and chuffed :wohoo: and well done little man!
VickyD! I hope you are recovering well and babba is well.

AFM-The scan has come back showing she hasnt grown and the consultant doing the scan has recommened to my regular consultant at QE to get a C- section done in 7-10 days time. I have an appointment with her on Friday so I guess we will discuss all this then. I could be going to surgery Friday at the earliest or she could be here next Friday at the latest. The most recent scan shows she is 3lb 8oz so only a 2oz gain from last Wednesday. Effectively not growing. Also blood flow is reduced (as it was last week) to the 5th percentile to the brain and she is breech, so I think accumulativley her staying put will not be good thing. 

I am scared and worried as she will be so tiny and I cant do anything to help her! I wish she was just one pound bigger I would feel so much better. Her lungs could be fully developed. from what I understand they can do a amniocentecis to check otherwise give me some steroids and that should help her. The doppler consultant today said she will probably get one week of IC to check she is breathing and feeding ok and be home. I am so scared for her! and think waiting a week will leave me a nervous wreck!

Trying to think of practical things I should get done - some premmie clothes and probably a bottle as I am not sure how BF will go!

Hope your good ladies and I cant wait until Friday morning now :cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

minimin- i didnt mean to sound confusing, i actually have 2 hours til my scan. two weeks ago he was only a week behind. im still hoping he does good today. it makes me nervous for my appt today knowing what has happened this week with your babies

im so sorry to hear you have to be sectioned now too! :hugs: i will be praying for you and hoping everything goes well. baby is gonna be so little! i really thought we would all make it to 36-37 weeks and i cant believe both of you ladies are already getting delivered! im kinda freaking out for my appt now. 

vicki- hope everything turned out better than expected and i bet baby is just beautiful:cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

try not to worry too much minimin. with everything they know nowadays, she will be ok. i keep telling myself that babies born much earlier that are much smaller have made it through. even though i dont want mine to come early or to have to stay in NICU at all i know that if something happens like that it will be for the best. try to stay as calm as you can.... she needs momma to be strong for her!


----------



## Minimin

sorry probably me not reading the post properly.
Like you said I know she has a good chance but worry seems to creep in. I'm trying to be practical and looking at preemie clothes and feeding bottles. I am concerned I wont be able to BF so if I can express and feed something it would be better for her. I think about a week is expected in NICU and then home. I dont know how long a C section can take to recover though- wondeirng if I will be able to travel an hour or so to my mum's when she is ready to. Get better care there :)


----------



## blessedmomma

i think we wouldnt really be mommies if we didnt worry every now and then. im glad your figuring out what you will need for her now based on what you know. thats much better than freaking out for whats to come. she has a good mommy with a good head on her shoulders! off to my appt now...


----------



## Minimin

GOOD LUCK hun! Though I am sure you will be fine. Will be online this evening so let me know how it all goes :)

Minimin x


----------



## blessedmomma

got good news at my scan. my lil guy has gained a pound in two weeks!!!! he was at 4lbs 4oz. today he is at 5lbs 6oz! fluid was still the same so no real improvement there, but as long as he gains weight she will wait to induce til 37 weeks. i am so very thankful he is gaining weight.

minimin- i know everything will go ok with your lil girl and i will be thinking and praying for you and baby!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Blessed that is great news! I'm so glad your baby gets to stay inside and cook a little longer. 
Minimum - Hope all is going good for you tonight. :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: to your clever young man! What a nice weight too. So if he roughly gets the same-ish weight gain you will be having a healthy lil boy by 37 weeks!

Thanks for the positive vibes- keep them coming. I am going to focus on that this coming week. Kind of the best sending off from my tummy! lol.

How i am going to get through 7-10 days I dont know.

Thinking of you VickyD and hope you are doing well.xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! i feel so very blessed he is doing ok. we have been praying around here like crazy and once again Jesus delivered! 

minimin- you are strong and you will make it through. your little girl will be strong too, just like you. keep focused and remain in faith knowing that this is the best thing for her. im sending tons of angels your way! you will find out on friday when your section is???


----------



## Minimin

yeah I will be speaking to the consultant after my CTG's at 9. Consultant at 9.40. The notes from todays scan suggest C section in 7-10d time. Not sure what our consultant will say. Also we will have to gage what is going on with CTG results :shrug:

Thanks for the vibes and angels :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

will be waiting to hear how friday goes....


----------



## Minimin

Hey BlessedM How did your day go. I hope you had a good one.

Worried we have not heard from Vicky but am hoping she is just busy at the hospital and no internet.

Not a bad day for me- getting some preemie stuff delivered tomorrow, few more baby blankets etc cleaned up and dried and I reorganised the hospital bag seeing as I will be in longer than I thought. I separated baby stuff into another bag! Oh my looks like a lot of stuff!

Dont know how I will sleep this evening- have my yoga pregnancy meditation and relaxation to help me. 

i'll post as soon as i know something xxx


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Good Luck tomorrow, I'll be praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

minimin- i was thinking the same thing about vicki. hope she and baby are ok!

its good to hear you are getting everything packed and ready. i read that pre-term labor is a complication of low amniotic fluid, so you might not even make it til next week. i have everything packed except what my DH is getting from the store right now. we still just needed a couple of last minute things.

my day was ok. i have been very crampy today. trying to rest a little more to settle things down. havent been sleeping well so i think that has something to do with it. how are you doing today hun??? you sound very positive!


----------



## Minimin

Hey
Just back from the hospital. Had my regulat CTG monitoring which went well. The Consultant I normally see was not there so I saw a registrar after waiting for ages! I have to say I wasnt particularly happy and gave her attitude.

Basically- C section booked for Tuesday when she will be 34 +6 days so effectively 35w. They are monitoring me now everyday until then to make sure she is ok HR wise and movement. I have had the steroid shot for her lungs to mature this morning and will do so again tomorrow. They do not test to check if they have matured in this hospital (I had to tell her about a test they could do that picked up two proteins- she said it was invasive and came with its own risks. I said not if your leaking amniotic fluid. She said, oh well it is contminated with mucus etc so it doesnt work. i said, actually it does as the two proteins are present ONLY in AF so it doesnt matter if the sample is contaminated! I hate smart arses!!) I was also further questioning on her as to why they are waiting if there is a problem of blood flow to her and then played the devils advocate and said- well if you can wait why not wait two weeks and she will be nearly 37 weeks.

Suffice to say they are not used to agro preggo women like me! She has booked me in on tuesday. There are 3 other C sections going in. I am third but may be done first as she is small and the paeditrician can have a look at her. 

I spoke a little re BF to the MW and they do promote it here.. even if she is in special care. I will take my own bottles but I think they do provide special place and sterilisers too if I need. I also thnk they have private rooms so I may ask for one of those for immediate recovery.

They are thinking I will be in around 4-5 days so until the weekend. If she is strong enough, breathing on her own and eating on her own she will be allowed home. I am going straight to my mums then- get some TLC until I heal! 

how are you today? I'm not sleeping too well either- I think we are at the stage where sleep is not going to happen too much!
Hope you are well xx


----------



## blessedmomma

wow minimin- i hope it goes well. im glad they are monitoring you and baby every day until then. and im glad you got the steroid shots. i hope she can come home with you. its good you got some questions answered too. it helps to prepare.:hugs:

i hope you get a private room. thats all they have where im at. i cant imagine not having a private room. i found out yesterday that the hospital im going to will bring the baby in his incubator to stay in my room with me if he is having some small problems. at the other ones here if he was having any problems he would have to stay in NICU. they will make him stay in NICU if he is having major problems though, which is best. they really promote bonding here as much as possible, which is good. he just needs to make it these last two weeks to be induced. i do feel like if he comes anytime now, he will be ok. 

i think your right about the sleep issues. it gets this way with all my pregnancies in the end. its not that im uncomfortable, i just cant fall back to sleep after i get up to pee for the 5th time. i am not such a nice person after a couple days of not sleeping either. im very cranky without it and i hate to be a grump, but cant help it when im exhausted...


----------



## Minimin

Hey BlessedMomma- I didnt think of them being able to bring her too me. I wonder if they do if she is well enough to be just in the incubator! I hope so. Like you I would like a private room. I am asking about that tomorrow so I will also ask about the incubator too :)

I hope your munchkin stays put for a few more weeks! All the sleepless nights are worth it.. though like you I am a CRANK when I am not fed, watered or sleep deprived. Any combination of them is like unleashing an angry mad woman :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl: that describes me exactly....grumpy when im not taken care of!


----------



## blessedmomma

i would def ask for a private! im glad i dont have to ask, they are all private. 

wouldnt be a bad idea to ask about having her in your room either. would make BF easier to start and keep up on. and you and DH and her could bond so much easier. i hadnt ever heard of any hospitals doing it that way here until i got this one im using. i think its really great!

you are gonna have that LO here so soon! are you getting excited?? you are running out of time to get things done and ready. better take this weekend and tie any loose ends you still need to!


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!

I gavee birth to baby girl at 08.05 Wed. Morning but didnt see her till yesterday morning. She is in the neonatal ICU and we get to see her for half an hour in the morning and half an hour in the evening. She is breathing on her own but is being fed through a tube. She was born 2.2 Kg but her weight has dropped now to 2.1. I have not bonded with her yet....I guess the fact that i cant touch her as the gown i wear has to cover my hands (i stll get iv meds) is not helping. Im trying to pump milk 3 times a day and only today managed to pump about 3ml. I cry everytime i walk into the icu unit, The midwives try to calm my fears as well as the doctor who seem to think shes doing very well. Im panicking all the time like a mental case. My doc said he thinks i have post natal depression, i dont agree at all. Im just very scared! I try to explain to everyone that if i had internet acsess i would go on B&B and the girls there would say that they totally get my fears andd most would feel like me in the same situation. Alex spent the least three hours trying to get me internet lol!


----------



## blessedmomma

oh honey i completely understand! i dont know how much that is in pounds but sounds very little. i have been praying for you and i am positive your precious LO will be ok. hang in there momma! she could be doing much worse. i can see why you would cry every time you see her. it has to be hard to see them so very little and needing so much. you might feel like your not providing her any comfort, but you are. even if you cant touch her, just by you being there you are doing sooo very much! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Minimin

:hug: VickyD and well done hubby on getting you to us! Please dont see it as just 3mL. When I went to BF the lady said babba has a stomach the size of a marble. No wonder we wont make much food in the first few days and weeks

I have been talking to several ladies, in particular a friend who had her baby in care after she was born (even happens to full term babba's) She tried to focus on what she could do for her girl, and made sure she expressed regularly. She said her milk did come in eventually and as she was expressing she could see it change from liquid gold colustrum (few drops) to milk (few mls then more as she expressed more). Remember our body is designed to make her milk and will make what she needs. As soon as you are regular in pumping you will encourage more to be made so dont worry about the 3ml. Some ladies it takes a bit longer than others. Dont give up hope and persevere...lil one will thank you when she gets real hungry :)
Do they have a BF feeding counselor or a MW that can advise you there?

She is a real good weight too hun. I think all babies lose a little bit of weight after being born and then put it back on so dont worry too much. Also feeding though a tube seems to be normal procedure as well. Are you able to give some of your milk to her? Either through tube/spoon/cup/. She is breathing on her own which is such wonderful news and an achievement in itself!! 

I am glad you have internet now and some more ladies come on to reassure you.

Thinking of you tons and tons hun! :hugs:

Miniminxx


----------



## Wispyshadow

VickyD: I'm so sorry that you are dealing with having a baby in the NICU. It is scary and stressful. I am an RN and work in the NICU. Your baby sounds like she is a pretty good size baby and being on Room Air is excellent. How many weeks were you when she was born? It is very normal for there to be a loss of weight in the first week for all babies and she will start to gain next week. Hang in there honey!!! BIG HUGS! And it is very normal for you to be upset and worried. I wish I could reach through the computer and give you a real hug....I'm so sorry:( It really does sound like your baby girl is doing really well and just needs to grow and learn how to eat. She will do great! Hang in there Mama:)

I just saw where you were 34 weeks when she was born. I just wanted to let you know that at 34 weeks babies are just gaining the suck, swallow, breath coordination so right now having the feeding tube is easier for her. I bet they will try to give her a bottle any day now and see how she does as long as she is breathing well. It sometimes can take them a few days or even a few weeks to get the hang of eating. Hopefully she will catch right on. Praying for you and your baby girl.


----------



## daisyduck

Hi ladies!

I was just about to post my own thread regarding similar worries, then I saw this one so I hope you don't mind me jumping on here...

Firstly congratulations VickyD!! :hugs: And good luck to you ladies awaiting your upcoming sections - I hope all goes perfectly for you both!! :)

Im 32 weeks at the moment with my 2nd little boy and totally freaking out after my latest growth and doppler this week :( 

In a nutshell my son (now 3yrs old and luckily 100% healthy) was born at almost 42wks weighing only 5lb 5oz - this was thought to be due to gbs and an undetected placental abruption (as I suffered APH and PPH, and we both required blood transfusions and intensive care). This time around I have ELCS booked and they have been very keen on the monitoring - been scanning me every 4wks to check growth and placental blood flow. Although LO seems quite small measuring around 3wks behind, my consultant hasn't been concerned as the blood flow was good and LO was sticking to a curve..

Anyway, I had a growth scan on thu with the registrar as my consultant was away and she really got me quite worried as she seemed to spend ages checking LO's insides and re-doing the AC measurement again and again but didn't really say very much... Just booked me in to see my consultant in 3wks rather than 4 and said that I will need to sign the ELCS forms at that appt. Got home and looked through my notes and I can see that the blood flow has dropped from 1.23 to 1.13 and AC measurement has dropped down to the 3% line! :( 

We were aiming for week 39 csection to allow bubs to grow as much as poss, but my consultant had said that if there were any signs of growth stopping or the placenta weakening we may have to schedule earlier...

Do any of you ladies know if this sounds like thats what's happening, or is there any chance that things may have improved by the next scan and doppler?? I'm driving myself mad with worry! :cry:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

vickyd said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I gavee birth to baby girl at 08.05 Wed. Morning but didnt see her till yesterday morning. She is in the neonatal ICU and we get to see her for half an hour in the morning and half an hour in the evening. She is breathing on her own but is being fed through a tube. She was born 2.2 Kg but her weight has dropped now to 2.1. I have not bonded with her yet....I guess the fact that i cant touch her as the gown i wear has to cover my hands (i stll get iv meds) is not helping. Im trying to pump milk 3 times a day and only today managed to pump about 3ml. I cry everytime i walk into the icu unit, The midwives try to calm my fears as well as the doctor who seem to think shes doing very well. Im panicking all the time like a mental case. My doc said he thinks i have post natal depression, i dont agree at all. Im just very scared! I try to explain to everyone that if i had internet acsess i would go on B&B and the girls there would say that they totally get my fears andd most would feel like me in the same situation. Alex spent the least three hours trying to get me internet lol!

I understand your fears. My dd was early and she only weighed 5lbs 5oz, she dropped in the beginning too, I couldn't feed her for 24 hours. I wish they would let you hold your LO. That is when My fears finally left. My dd had to be on oxygen and IV fluids and more. So it was very scary. She spent 8 days in the NICU then came home with oxygen at 4lbs 12oz! So try not to stress and during the day I'd pump more than just 3 times a day to make more milk, my lactation specialist told me to pump every 3 hours during the day and every 4-6 hours during the night. That way when your able your milk is in GOOD and your LO will latch on better. Good Luck and congrats! What's her name? When do they think you will be able to hold her? Why can you not have skin to skin? As long as you wash your hands you should be fine. Good luck I hope they let you hold her soon.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Minimin said:


> Hey
> Just back from the hospital. Had my regulat CTG monitoring which went well. The Consultant I normally see was not there so I saw a registrar after waiting for ages! I have to say I wasnt particularly happy and gave her attitude.
> 
> Basically- C section booked for Tuesday when she will be 34 +6 days so effectively 35w. They are monitoring me now everyday until then to make sure she is ok HR wise and movement. I have had the steroid shot for her lungs to mature this morning and will do so again tomorrow. They do not test to check if they have matured in this hospital (I had to tell her about a test they could do that picked up two proteins- she said it was invasive and came with its own risks. I said not if your leaking amniotic fluid. She said, oh well it is contminated with mucus etc so it doesnt work. i said, actually it does as the two proteins are present ONLY in AF so it doesnt matter if the sample is contaminated! I hate smart arses!!) I was also further questioning on her as to why they are waiting if there is a problem of blood flow to her and then played the devils advocate and said- well if you can wait why not wait two weeks and she will be nearly 37 weeks.
> 
> Suffice to say they are not used to agro preggo women like me! She has booked me in on tuesday. There are 3 other C sections going in. I am third but may be done first as she is small and the paeditrician can have a look at her.
> 
> I spoke a little re BF to the MW and they do promote it here.. even if she is in special care. I will take my own bottles but I think they do provide special place and sterilisers too if I need. I also thnk they have private rooms so I may ask for one of those for immediate recovery.
> 
> They are thinking I will be in around 4-5 days so until the weekend. If she is strong enough, breathing on her own and eating on her own she will be allowed home. I am going straight to my mums then- get some TLC until I heal!
> 
> how are you today? I'm not sleeping too well either- I think we are at the stage where sleep is not going to happen too much!
> Hope you are well xx

I'm glad they are watching you closely. I hope they give you a private room. keep eating your protein so that little one gets nice and big until tues. I'm glad they gave you the steroids! That will help a lot. I wish they would've given me the steroids, I still wonder if that's why she has the lung disease. I wonder if her body was trying to mature her lungs too fast and she over produced that protein?? It doesn't matter now, what is will be, she will be fine eventually but I still wonder??? They don't know much about her disease, so I will always wonder till they do know more. Sorry.....Got off track. I hope all goes well until Tues. and your LO stays nice and healthy!


----------



## vickyd

Thanks ladies for your input and advice! Today was a better day, the doctor took me off the iv meds so i could go into the NICU and have skin to skin contact.... I was also allowed to feed her with a bottle, she took 20 ml which is double what she took so far!!! I was so proud! The neonatal specialist said that when she will be eating 45 ml from the bottle they will let her come home!!!!! 

Daisy, my LO at 34 weeks was in the 7th percentile growth and the placenta was just not doing its job anymore. I too thought the longer i kept her inside the better it would be but ive since realised that she would not receive any nourishment at all no matter how long she stayed inside. I now see with my own eyes that its much better for her in the unit.


----------



## blessedmomma

daisy- i dont know much about what your going through, but want to offer any support i can give anyways! hang in there hun, baby will be ok! :hugs:

vicki- that is such great news! i bet she is just gorgeous! im so glad you got to feed her and hold her. she is eating very well, she must be a fighter! what a tough cookie :thumbup: what is her name?


----------



## Minimin

Hey all. 
Just to update - admitted in and having C section in the morngin. Senior consultant not wanting to leave it longer. CTG are fine so thy r keeping an eye on me and will do op in morn. Was hoping she would have a few more days to ripen bit please think of her and send her lots of positive vibes xxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

wow minimin! was not expecting that! its really good you have been running around getting everything ready. you will get to see your baby tomorrow, yay!

try not to be too anxious, that LO will be fine :hugs: i will be thinking and praying for you and your family :hugs:

i woke up last night with some really bad BH contractions and today i am losing my plug! we toured our hospital today and i feel more ready to go. just a matter of time!


----------



## vickyd

Minimin thinking of you and your lo!!!! I know how scared you are but klnow that its for the best and everything will be alright!!!

Blessed sounds like youll be joining us very soon!!! Good luck!!

I still havent picked a name yet!


----------



## blessedmomma

vicki- cant wait to see some pics when you get some and hear what name you and DH finally settle on...

how are you feeling now?


----------



## vickyd

Today ive allowed myself to be happy and optimistic! you guys dont know me very well as i stuck to one thread that i was a part of will ttc after my losses, but i didnt allow myself to enjoy this pregnancy at all as i was scared that id loose her too. I stupidly thought i needed to protect myself from another heartbreak...The first 3 days here in hospital i pretty much cried every few hours. Today i allowed myself to celebrate that she ate 20 ml from my bottle. I havent cried all day! I guess what i realised is that ill be heartbroken if something happens weather or not i allow myself to bond with her. 
physically im doing ok, in pain but who gives a shit????!!!!


----------



## Wispyshadow

Minimin: I will be saying prayers for you and the baby. It is nerve wracking but will all be worth it in the end. BIG HUGS!!!!! 

VickyD: Hooray for 20ml!! That is awesome:) She is on her way and sounds like things are going great. It is good that you are allowing yourself to celebrate. It really is good to celebrate her little victories:) I bet she will be home before you know it.


----------



## daisyduck

Thank you for your comments ladies. Can any of you advise as to whether the blood flow and growth may improve by the next scan, or once it starts to drop in that the way it continues... I'm going to email my consultant too as I can't keep worrying like this for the next 3wks!

Also, good luck to minimin for tomorrow - i hope everything goes perfectly for you!! 

Brilliant news about your lo beginning to bottle feed vickyd!! :) Hope she is well enough to come home soon and that you can allow yourself to enjoy her.. I know it is so hard when they are in nicu and have so may other people around

And blessedmomma sounds like it won't be too long for you now!!

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

daisy- i wish i could help you out but dont know much about it. i will be praying for you though and miracles happen every day if you believe! :hugs:

vicki- im so glad you are letting yourself enjoy her and fall in love. im so glad you can feed her and bond with her. its so very important. your doing such a great job being a mommy, keep it up. she will be home in no time!:happydance:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Daisy: I'm not sure either if placental blood flow will improve once it has started to show deficient signs. I will be praying for you and baby. I would definately call and ask questions.


----------



## Minimin

Sending u lots :hugs: daisy. I'm not sure how these things work. I did ask about my stuff & the chancesif things getting better. The consultant said thyroid had not seen anything. Thus was primarily the Doppler study where they monitored the blood flow to her brain and cord. Different to your situation. I know. Good luck hunnixx

Afm- waiting for dh to get here, take a shower & then get in gown boost later f I vet. A chance. Or once lil one is here.


----------



## daisyduck

Thank you again ladies. My consultant has emailed back this morning and asked me to go in tomorrow for him to check things over himself so fingers crossed!! :)

Hope all is well for everyone else, and I look forward to seeing your updates on here!

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

daisy- glad your getting some answers!

minimin- i just got up, its 9:30am here. im sure you have already gotten your section by now. i hope you and baby are doing just great! cant wait to hear how things went and see some pics! :hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Minum just wanted to send you some :hugs: Your going to do great today and so is you LO. Get your rest and I can't wait to see pics! :hugs:

Blessed, how are you doing this morning? i hope your LO is still hanging in there. It'd be great if he could cook a little longer! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

thank you! he is doing great and i am too. on my way to church right now. havent been for a couple of weeks since i was put on bedrest, but missing it so think im gonna go but take it easy there...


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Daisy, I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:

Blessed, Just take it easy. church is a great place to lift your spirits. :hugs:


----------



## Wispyshadow

I went to church this morning and it was reallly awesome. I had been so alone and it was so uplifting and nice to be around my church family.


----------



## vickyd

Hello Ladies! Just checking in to see if we have news from mini.
I was discharged yesterday, will be spending alot of time back there though with my baby girl. We decided to name her Hero (pronounced ee-ro) take a look at the link if you want to know more!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hero_and_Leander


----------



## blessedmomma

awww vicki- i bet she is beautiful. cant wait to see some pictures!:baby:
do you know when she will be able to come home?


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Vicki so pleased for you! What a lovely name too! I can't wait to see pics too and to hear that she is home. How is she doing today? How are you feeling? Hard to be home without her I know, hang in there and sleep while you can! :D


----------



## Sweet_Alida

daisyduck said:


> Thank you for your comments ladies. Can any of you advise as to whether the blood flow and growth may improve by the next scan, or once it starts to drop in that the way it continues... I'm going to email my consultant too as I can't keep worrying like this for the next 3wks!
> 
> Also, good luck to minimin for tomorrow - i hope everything goes perfectly for you!!
> 
> Brilliant news about your lo beginning to bottle feed vickyd!! :) Hope she is well enough to come home soon and that you can allow yourself to enjoy her.. I know it is so hard when they are in nicu and have so may other people around
> 
> And blessedmomma sounds like it won't be too long for you now!!
> 
> xx

Daisy how far along are you? how many weeks? Try not to stress as long as they are watching the baby closely(every couple of days) you should be fine. If they are not having you come in that often I would definitly ask questions! Good luck hun. :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Sorry to have been so slow on updating! Baby Gami-Asani decided to come on Sunday morning via C. Section! She is a wee thing coming in at 3lb 8oz so she is being kept at SCBU until she has put some weight on. I had reduced movement on the Friday night and FAU decided to keep me in for monitoring. I was then told they would bring my C Section early and it would be Sunday morning. All went well, she came out screaming and is breathing on her own! ATM- feeding is through a tube but I am expressing and she is tolerating all the good stuff! I also got to hold her for the first time yesterday! Papa has been given the important task of changing nappies and she has been keeping him busy!
Just got discharged myself from the hospital this evening so I shall keep this short. She is expected to stay in SCBU for a few more weeks. Please send her lots of fattening up vibes.

Vickid- Great name! I hope you and babba Hero are fine!

Lots of love to everyone else!

Minimin x


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Congrats! She is going to do great! I'm so glad you got to hold her. Take care of yourself too. get your rest when you can. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

minimin- that is great news! she sounds so itty bitty! how wonderful, you must be on :cloud9:!!!! enjoy your little one, they grow up too fast. i hope she doesnt have to stay too long and can go home with momma very soon

i cant wait to be holding my little one. fluid levels have been at 5 and went up to 6 today. i am 2cm dilated already and 70% effaced!!! awaiting my date to induce...


----------



## Minimin

Blessedmomma- Thanks!! oooh I hope Babba makes an appearance soon. Sounds like things are moving along and it wont be long now!


----------



## vickyd

Not much to update, Hero was doing really well wth the bottle but wasnt putting on any weight. They switched her back to tube feeding so that she wont tire so much and start gaining weight. Today was the the first weight gain 20 gr woohoo!!!! Unfortunately i have a slight flu so havent been able to visit her. I stayed 5 minutes this morning without holding her but i still felt like i shouldnt be there so i didnt go tonight. Im hoping i feel better tomorrow.


----------



## daisyduck

Hi ladies!

Sorry, not been on for a while - we've been a bit of a poorly household this wk!

Great to see everyone's updates tho!! :) 

And congratulations Mini!! :) (fattening up vibes coming your LO's way)... xx

I went to see my consultant earlier in the wk so that he could scan and doppler himself. He's happy with my placental blood flow and although LO has dropped down to the bottom line on the centile chart he has actually grown (along this new curve) since last wk! :) So the plan is to up my visits to weekly, rather than 4wkly in order to check that he continues to grow and that my blood flow stays within range. And as long as all stays well, we should be okay to stay on track! Phew! 

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

at my scan yesterday i found out my fluid levels have dropped to 4. wont be able to call my Ob til monday. hope he is ok in there. he only has 3cm of fluid by his legs and 1 cm by his butt. he is still head down and has no fluid around his head at all. there is cord in front of his face and behind his head. hoping it doesnt get compressed during labor. we will be praying a lot around here. we are trying to remain faithful that he will be ok.


----------



## maiziesmummy

hi ust wondered if anyone else is suffering the dreaded pain of a sciatic nerve whilst being pregnant,im constantly in agony as the baby is laying on this nerve,midwife says not much i can do


----------



## vickyd

Blessed did they say if you have to be induced soon?? 4cm is still ok hun, make sure you stay on bed rest ok?

Daisy great news!

Hero gained a total of 70 gr the last 3 days bringing her back to her birth weight!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks hun! she said she is inducing this coming friday. have to wait til monday to schedule it though so i guess if hospital agrees, it will be friday. i think it worries me most that there is no fluid by his head. but has cord in front of his face and behind his head. dont want it getting compressed in labor or coming out before him.

how is hero??? eating better and getting to hold her more? when can she come home?


----------



## Minimin

VickyD- Well done Hero! what good news. Any idea when she will be home?
Blessed- I am sure lil man is doing ok in there. Can you discuss your concerns with them on Monday. I am sure they will have thought of them too and you can work out your options. I am keeping you in my thoughts x

AFM- lil one is doing well. She has upped her feeds and her drip has been removed this evneing. If she is ok throughout the night without it she will have the drip line removed from her hand! THANK GOODNESS! And then it is just the food like through her nose! I miss her so much especially at night. I am just bursting into tears all the time. I spent an hour or so holding her today and it was so lovely. She even tried suckling but I dont think I was doing it right. Off to look up some videos on 'how to'. Still worried about BF and milk production but trying to plod along.
Good luck on Monday if I dont get on BlessedMomma xx


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks minimin! im trying not to worry too much. just hanging in there, only have a week til i am supposed to be induced. 

im glad to hear you LO is doing so well! i hope you are able to still BF when she comes home. please keep us updated. how long do you think it will be til she comes home???


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Blessed I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs: Definitly talk to them MOnday about your concerns! :hugs2:

Vicki - great news! I hope she gets to come home soon.

Minum- I'm glad she is doing so good. I hope your LO gets to come home soon too!


----------



## Christine1993

I haven't read the whole thread so don't know if you have got your answers etc.

But when my AF was low I had growth scans every 2 weeks. Baby was measuring very small and was told not to expect a baby above atleast 5 lbs. He was born 8 lbs!


----------



## vickyd

Blessed i agree that if there was something really worrying about the cord and fluid they would induce straight away and not leave it for another week. I guess in our situations all we can do is put our trust in the doctors and midwives.

Hero has been eating most of her meals on her own but she still has the nose feeder thingy. They dont wanna tire her out so some of the meals are through the nose. Min i also have a hard time with the BF. I havent been able to pump more than a couple of ml each time. What im planning to do is when she comes home have a lactation specialist come over and give me a hand. Im hoping im not one of the rare women who dont have milk...


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! my issue with it is that my OB who will deliver me doesnt know that the fluid is only on top and not by his face at all. she just knows the amount. she has shown me the paper she gets from the scan lady and it only has the BPP numbers. i think it scares me too that the scan lady has erased some of my measurements to make the numbers look bigger. she takes a bunch and it generates an average. when she looked at the weeks before she erased some numbers. that happened for two weeks in a row. so i really dont know what the numbers should have been. my OB had me go to a new place to get a scan done when she found that out. i dont like that the scan lady was erasing stuff, it makes it seem inaccurate. and although i want him to have good numbers, i want him to be safe more. and if his fluid is going down i want my OB to have the correct info to provide the best outcome for him. i dont want her to make decisions based on false info, if that makes sense. 

i am ok with things now though. i have prayed and asked God to work through my OB to do whatever He would have done for me and my lil guy. i dont really put my faith and trust in Dr's and medical professionals, but when i have prayed for God to work on my behalf, i have all the faith. and i know He is powerful enough to do what He wants, even if He uses a Dr to make it so. im fully trusting that my baby will be ok now, he is in the best of hands!

vicki- im glad your little girl is getting good care! sounds like she will be home in no time at all!

dont worry about BF ladies. im sure you will be able to do fine. keep the faith! and dont put too much pressure on yourselves, it can make things worse. if you do end up having to FF its not the worst thing in the world. as long as baby is loved and fed some how, they will grow and thrive and be healthy!:hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

just found out the sonogram lady who said she was gonna call my OB immediately on friday never called but instead assumed i already had an induction date because fluid was so low. the nurses werent going to let my OB know about it either cuz they assumed i had an induction date as well!!!! found all this out when i decided to call this morning to see if they were going to schedule me for induction or have me come in for my regular appt this wednesday. im feeling pretty upset that everyone who is supposed to be caring for the best interest of my baby doesnt even really know whats going on. trying to calm down and pray about things, having a hard time at the moment. :nope:

hope you ladies and your babies are doing ok today and they dont have to stay too much longer :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I am so sorry Blessed! :hugs: Take a breath and stay calm, it will all work out. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## vickyd

Blessed what a crap situation! Have you managed to get an induction date now? Please try and stay calm although i know its not easy, in your shoes i would have wanted to make hell for the hospital as well. Keep us posted hun and good luck!


----------



## daisyduck

Hi ladies,

Hope the LO's are doing well and growing bigger and stronger every day! :)

Sorry to read about your hospital Blessed... I do hope that they have since got everything sorted and arranged for you and have put your mind at ease? Please keep us updated won't you. Big hugs!

I'm back at the hopsital today as LO hasn't been moving through the night and thats when he's usually most active - although I am full of flu at the moment so I'm hoping its just becasue of that!

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

thank you ladies! i made it to 37 weeks today so im happy about that. i have an appt on wednesday to get checked out and will have some non-stress testing this week. earliest they can schedule me for induction is on monday the 21st. between now and then they are gonna keep a good eye on him with testing and if i have any concerns like with movement or anything i can go in for extra non-stress tests and things like that so it seems like its gonna be ok. i have been scheduled for monday at 7:30am. he will be 37+6 so we made it pretty far, almost 38 weeks- so im very thankful for that. 

hope you ladies are doing ok this week. keep cuddling those little ones- love makes things grow.

daisy- hope your LO is ok! 

you are all in my prayers!!!:hugs:


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: to 37 wks blessedM. I am sorry the hospital were not being really helpful. Staying calm is hard- I know! Glad you have a date now. I hope he stays happy and wriggly until then :hug:

Daisy- hope babba is ok hun- keep us posted

AFM- babba is doing well. She has graduated to the open incubators where they are trying to get her to regulate her own heat. She is tolerating 3h feeds and is gaining a little weight. I am so proud of her (beaming) but miss her so much. I really hate leaving her at the hospital!:cry:

Came home a little early today as I really need to rest but it is hard not to want her with me. 

Well Madame is already making lots of washing for me so I better put those clothes out now..

Take care ladies.
Lots of love
Minimin


----------



## blessedmomma

minimin- soooo good to hear she is doing well. i hope she doesnt have to stay too long. i havent ever had to leave one in the hospital so i cant even imagine how hard that is. but at least you know she is getting the best care so she will be good and healthy when she comes home. hang in there hun, you are a great momma! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Blessed good to hear they will be keeping a close eye on you! Congrats on making it so far, im sure LO will be born A-OK!

Daisy hold on girl...They do give us quite a scare when they dont move dont they? Keep going in everytime youre scared, if i hadnt gone in that day when i wasnt feeling Hero move who knows what would have happened...

Min great news! Is she eating by bottle or on the nose feeding thingy?

AFM......Tomorrow most likely Hero will be discahrged!!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

oh vicky!!! i so hope she gets to go home tomorrow! what a great day that will be. please keep us updated as soon as you can. i know if she goes home you will be a super busy momma, but when you get a chance would love to hear she got to go home. will have you and your family in my thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Great news about Hero. :yipee: I hope and pray she gets to go home! Can't wait to see a pic of her! :D

Blessed you still in my prayers! 

Daisy keep us posted. go in if you don't feel the babe move, don't take any chances!! :hugs:

Minum great news that they moved your little girl to the open warmer! That means she is doing good! I know how hard it is leaving your baby at the hospital but seriously try and get your rest and heal up so when you do get to bring her home your rested! :hugs2:


----------



## vickyd

Hey lovely ladies! Me and Hero are finally home together!!! Although im scared all the time and feel like im doing everything wrong IM SO HAPPY!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay vicki!!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: so happy to hear. im sure you are doing a great job! she is very lucky to have such a good mommy!

afm- just got back from appt. 3cm dilated and 80% effaced already. OB thinks i might not make it to monday and if i do should be an easy induction and labor. was glad to hear that. baby wasnt moving for his non-stress test but hb was good. i was told if he doesnt move for 2 hrs straight i am to go to l&d immediately. very excited that things are happening soon:happydance:

hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Vicki I am so Happy for you!!!! Give Hero a huge :hug: and :kiss: from us!! Congrats Mommy! now go rest! :D


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Blessed we were posting at the same time! I hope you have a good weekend and that LO stays healthy until Monday! Good Luck and keep us posted. Your still in my thoughts and prayers!!! :hugs2:


----------



## Minimin

Oh VickyD I am so pleased for you! Hope you girls are doing well. I am sure you are NOT doing anything wrong,as blessedMomma said- she is a lucky girl.

BlessedM- good news! I am glad things are moving along!

Sweet alida :wave: how are you

AFM- just got back from SCBU- Baba is well she has gained 60g and is tolerating her 4hr feed of 45ml! I should be pleased but am calculating she wont be home for a while still and it is breaking my heart :cry: it is so hard to be strong and happy all the time.
And on another note- MW FINALLY came around today- they just caught me as I went home from SCBU at 2pm otherwise they would have missed me :grhh: They didnt even know she was in SCBU!!!! arrrggh. All well with my wound. I have to call when she is home so they will come around. Also jsut before I Saw them I called GP to ask about MW coming to see me, and also her special Nutriprem formula for which I will need a prescription. The receptionist said she needs a discharge letter. I explained she hasnt been discharged as yet but I have a letter from the docs. When she is discharged it may be a weekend then where will I get the milk from. She didnt really get what I was asking. GRHHH

Enough of that- I guess hormones are getting the better of me so I am going to get into bed.

Once again VickyD :wohoo: and :headspin: to hero being home. Keep us posted as to how you are

xxxx :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

minimin- im sorry you have to leave her there a bit longer. she will be all healthy and ready to come home in no time i bet. sorry they didnt get what you were saying about her formula either. maybe if she comes home on the weekend the hospital will send you with some formula for her? 

:hugs: to you hun. its gotta be tough to leave her there. my heart just goes out to you!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

:hugs: Minum....i'm so sorry you have to leave your precious baby. That is so frustrating that the lady didn't understand your worry about the formula...They have no concept that you are trying to get everything in order for when your precious girl comes home! UUGGHH! She would be the first to be angry if you weren't trying to get stuff in order too I bet! Keep pushing for the formula your doing the right thing..don't leave it for when she is discharged they might make her stay until the next Monday if you don't have it. I hope tomorrow is a better day for you! :hugs2:


----------



## vickyd

Blessed good luck for Monday!!!!!

Min why are you sure that hes gonna be in for long? For us as soon as he was eating 50 ml on his own for 48 hours they let him go. Im sure your LO wont be kept much longer. Hero was in for 2 weeks exactly and i swear the last week went by very quickly.

Hey sweet Alida!!! How are you doing?


----------



## blessedmomma

had irregular contractions yesterday for a while, then they just stopped. woke up today at 4am and coudnt fall back to sleep. had some cramps. 

i had false labor a lot with my DD2. hope that doesnt repeat with this one!


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: blessedM. I hope things move along soon :)

AFM- looks like babba will be home on Monday if she carries on as she has been. They have taken her off the heated mattress and looking to see if she can maintain her own temp. She is on 4hr feeds as of yesterday and doing well on them. Giving the feeds in a bottle so they will probably remove her nasal feed line too. Then it is a few days to see if she continues to gain weight and we could be home.

I dont know why but I am daunted by that. I dont know if it is me trying to not get my hopes up, or if I am just nervous as I am going to be alone (ish) with her? :shrug: Probably a mixture of both if I am honest!

vickyD- you are spot on! She is on about 47ml/feed and if she continues taking those well I think they will increase a ml at a time. She will have been in two weeks exactly too if they let her go on Monday. How are you doing with Hero today? Are you both enjoying being at home?

Lots of love to all xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

minimin thats great news!!! it is a little daunting bringing your first little one home but in no time you will be taking care of her like you have done it forever and wondering what you ever did to stay busy before her. i can understand the not wanting to get your hopes up too, but hope is a good thing! im so glad she can possibly be at home with mom and dad soon. surrounded by love is a good place to be! did you get her formula stuff figured out or are they making you wait for her discharge papers?


----------



## vickyd

Min Im really happy to have her home but im also really scared lol! Today she started crying about 1.5 hours after her feed for two hours. I changed her, held her cleaned her nose ect ect. It only occured to me after about 50 minutes of crying that she may be hungry again! She wolfed down that bottle in minutes. I was stuck on the NICU 4 hour feeding plan!!! Anyway im hoping my instinct starts kicking in soon!


----------



## blessedmomma

vickyd said:
 

> Min Im really happy to have her home but im also really scared lol! Today she started crying about 1.5 hours after her feed for two hours. I changed her, held her cleaned her nose ect ect. It only occured to me after about 50 minutes of crying that she may be hungry again! She wolfed down that bottle in minutes. I was stuck on the NICU 4 hour feeding plan!!! Anyway im hoping my instinct starts kicking in soon!

sounds like your motherly instinct is already kicking in nicely hun!!! your a great momma:thumbup:


----------



## Minimin

VickyD! Thanks and I am glad you girls are doing well. I am sure things will kick in fast. Like BlessedMomma said- you are a good Mum!

Blessed Momma- thanks! I just feel quite detached- almost as if I dont know if I feel like a Mum as yet. I am sure that will all fall into place once she is home.
The nurse I spoke to today said she will call the doctors and get them to write the prescription for me. I will ask her tomorrow if I can find her. I should catch her tomorrow as she isn't in next week. The nurse also said she will be able to give me stuff to keep her happy if they are being arsey/or she is released on a weekend.

so on another note- someone stole my rucksack with my food in it form SCBU parents room. Seriously! How low can scums get! It had nothing of value except a food thermos to keep my lunch warm and a flask! How annoying!!

I fell asleep for three hours this afternoon and missed a pumping Breast Milk session! I feel so terrible for not being able to keep up with 8 pumps a day minimum and expressing during the night :(

Off to see her now- I am sure things will be better tomorrow.

Thanks ladies for listening.

BM- let us know how you are doing babe xxxxx

M


----------



## vickyd

Min dont beat yourself up about the BF...Ive also pretty much given up as no matter how many times a day i pumped i never got more than 5 ml. Im stressed enough as it is without the guilt of not trying harder to BF.


----------



## blessedmomma

min i agree with vicki you have enough to think about.

i cant believe someone stole your stuff in the hospital! wouldnt have expected that at all:nope: i would be careful what you bring up there thats for sure.


----------



## daisyduck

Hi All!

Just popping on to say - great to see all of your good news!! :)

All is ok with me just continuing with weekly monitoring to check growth and blood flow - so hopefully a few more weeks to go yet...

Hope your all settling into enjoying your LO's, and I look forward to seeing your next update too Blessed!

Take care everyone!

xx


----------



## vickyd

Daisy great new!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Minum that is pretty low to steal your lunch. I'm sorry that happened. I agree with the other girls, don't stress too much about pumping, you have a lot on your plate right now. However, I read that if you eat Oatmeal, almonds and protein in general it helps boost your milk production. :shrug: I tried it and to be honest can't say I noticed a huge difference, but maybe I wasn't eating enough. I would only pump what you can and not stress too much about it. She has formula which she will get "chunky" with a lot faster than BM. Good Luck I hope today goes better.

Vicki - you are a great mommy! It's not like Hero can look at you and say "I'm hungry feed me!" Her schedule will change alot! It's hard to think that might be what the problem is when your programed to feed every 4 hours! Ha ha! but during growth spurts they eat more often :thumbup: Good job Mommy!!!

Daisyj keep us posted!

Blessed - Only a few more days! On the count down for sure now!


----------



## vickyd

Thanks Sweet! Im trying to go with my instinct and not so much with what i learnes and saw in NICU. I have no experience with babies and beleive it or not mine is the first baby ive held in my life!!! I used to think id never want or have children cause i never felt the urge to pick up friends babies lol!!! One thing i think ill never master is how the nurses in NICU clean the baby's bottom when changing nappies. That acrobatic move under the sink is too daunting. Im sticking to baby wipes and wet cloth at the moment although hubby is determinedd to try their method this weekend!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I only used wipes :thumbup: once in awhile a warm wet cloth! Never did the butt rince in the sink! Here in the US we are not that coordinated :haha: Good luck with it though I bet if you got the hang of it you could have on wipes! 
That is so special that your LO was the first baby to ever hold. How special! I'm a baby/child fanatic...I love kids I knew I'd have them I just thought I'd have more than 1! I'm still trying so maybe we will! :thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

I honestly hope you have more babies, you seem like an awesome mom!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Thanks Vicki! I try but there are still days that I know I could've done better! We all have our days! I hope we have 1 more, but it's truly in God's hands. However, if we don't succeed this cycle I'm helping God out by getting Clomid from my doctor! :thumbup: Can't hurt my chances! 
I can't wait to see a pic of you little Hero!!! Stop by my journal I just posted new pics of Alida!


----------



## 0400772

Im hoping someone on here can help.

I was given this link by another user but i have attached my post and hopefully someone can help 

"Ill try to keep brief - i had my 6th Growth Scan and basically baby growth has completely tailed off. in the space of 4weeks she has now moved into the 5th centile. i found a website where you can put the measurements in and basically her abdomen is measuring of that as a 28week baby 

The sonographer booked me in for 2 weeks time for another growth then i was sent to midwife as usual for BP and urine due to me having notching at 20 weeks so being monitored for pre-eclampsia.

In the Antenatel appointment the midwife did my blood pressure which was 120/76 which is apparently good, urine showed no abnormalities and baby is head down 4/5 palpable (sp?). also my amniotic fluid is lowering, and she was asking have i been "damp" as it seems to be slwoly leaking rather than the usual gushing description you see on movies.

Whats worrying is that she went and got a doctor who agreed that a scan in two weeks will show up any growth and they can manage from then. However he is pretty much expecting me to have a preterm baby so i was given one shot of Betamethadone steriods to boost baby lungs, and im going for second shot today. - I was reading online about the steroid and theynormally give you one dose, and then 24-48 hours before delivery they may give you a second dose. My question is what is an actual dose, as i am getting two shots? also if 4/5 palpable can baby become un-engaged?

The doctor also booked me in for a weeks time to have CTG, which i have discovered monitors the baby heartbeat and movements, contractions etc... but now im a bit worried as read that if there is any abnormalities you will be given an emergency c-section right there and then! 

I know its really a case of a waiting game, until CTg, then if thats ok, its up to whatever is at scan. But i can pretty much guarantee by the way the doctor was speaking and the words he was using that if i make it to scan, its going to be a discussion afterwards about delivery. At the scan i was 34+4, what is the real delivery options? Is induction a possibilities, i know circumstances will definately sway the decision, but at present knowing what i know am i looking at c-section or induction, or is there any other method of delivery?

My other problem (which i suppose to most people is probably trivial) but i was planning a waterbirth at my local midwifery unit but now i have been told midwifery unit is out of question so im up at local hospital which is t least a 40min drive (my oh doesnt drive).

I have asked my dad that if its a booked delivery, i.e. you know date/time then he will be available to take me but if its completely natural ie waters completely break then in all honesty im kinda screwed as we have no way of getting there!

At the hospital too visitng hours are strict and its 3pm -8pm. So im going to be left alone with my first baby.(well thats if she isnt taken NICU).. At the local midwifery unit you are given your own room with baby so as long as your quiet partner can stay as long as he wants but now im going to be alone and im so scared.

If baby is in NICU i will still be placed on labour ward with all the woman and there babies and i know im not going to be able to cope being around all those babies while mine is ill 

I just dont know what to do/what to think, nothing. I cant get a transfer from main hospital to local unless baby is fine and not in NICU and weighs over 5lbs.

anyone got any advice, maybe even my chances of having a baby that wont require NICU?

Lyndsay

ps i was planning on breastfeeding, will this now be affected? "


----------



## vickyd

Lyndsay your story is very familiar to me!

At my 32 week scan the doc saw that my amniotic fluid is on the lowest end of normal. Our course of action was a weekly scan to see if growth will continue and if not i would be booked for c-section (my baby was breech so natural birth was not an option). I was given the steroid shots as well, 2 in 48 hours just like you. I was told to keep an eye on the movements and to go straight in if they were reduced. The next week they were reduced and i went in where they did the NST test and a doppler. They saw that there was no growth and she was now in the 7th percentile. Basically from then on i was in every couple of days for NST and finally at 35 weeks during another routine scan i was told that we have to go for a c-section the next day. Thats usually how it goes, you are monitored until one day youre told tomorrow is the big day. I dont wanna spoil it for you but 9/10 times its a c-section, although an induction isnt out of the question. If your baby is born under 2.2 Kg then usually they take him to NICU but again this depends on the hospital protocol. Mine spent 2 weeks in NICU for poor feeding. They discharged her when her weight was up and when she was feeding on her own. Although my milk never came, the majority of mothers in NICU were expressing without any problems and when their lo started gaining weight they breastfed without any problems. Now the room is an issue, at the hospital where i gave birth they put the mothers with babies in the unit in the same room. Maybe you could ask your midwife if they can offer something similar?

Please try and stay calm, i know your entire birth plan seems to have flown out the window but the important thing is for your lo to be born saftely. I wish things had worked out differently for me too but what vcan you do?
All the best hun and chin up!


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! sorry it took so long for me to update. been enjoying our family and our new addition :cloud9:

nathon daniel was born feb 21st at 1:44pm. weighs 6lbs 13oz.

everything went really quick and smooth. there was blood in my fluid when they broke my water and said the placenta was probably not working well and had been pulling away. thats probably why the fluid was low in the first place. they started induction at 8:30am and by noon i hadnt dilated. by 1 i was at 10 and ready to push. it was really weird how it worked. had to wait 40 minutes for my ob to get there, 2-3 pushes later he was out.

i hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## vickyd

Congratz Blessed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hes such a cutie!


----------



## daisyduck

Oh wow!! Congratulations Blessed!! :)

Hope that everyone else is enjoying motherhood and your new little babies!!

Only 4wks left to go for me now hopefully... Still back every thursday for scan and ctg to keep an eye on things but all on track for now so fingers crossed!! :)

Lyndsay, I know its hard not to let your worries kind of snowball but you really do just have to take each day as it comes - there's nothing else you can do, and stressing constantly about everything is not good for you or baby hun... I think we are at around the same stage, and like you I'm having regular growth and ctg's to keep an eye on babies well being so if you'd prefer to mail me privately i don't mind - be happy to chat!
I think we just have to appreciate that they have recognised the problems and are monitoring us ready to intervene if necessary :)
Unfortunately they didn't realise with my little boy, and it was very nearly too late - though luckily and thankfully after a 2wk stay on NICU we were ready to come home and he's now a happy healthly 3 yr old!! :)
It is unfortunate that your 'birth plan' may be ruined but i think that's often the case to be honest (i know it certainly was for me last time) and as Vicky said the most important think is yours and LO's well being so try not to dwell on it too much hun.. :hugs:

Anyway, you never know LO may just hang in there another few wks yet!! :)

xx

PS. If LO one does end up on NICU might it be a possibility to have a side room at your hospital?? Thats what was arranged for me last time when I was ready to be moved from HDU but he was still in NICU the nurses didn't think it was fair that I should be on the same ward as the mums with their new babies... May be worth asking!


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: BlessedMomma! How cute is he! Great birth too.I am glad it went well and he is here safe and sound!
:headspin:
VickyD How are you and Hero getting on.
Serena and I are settling in nicely. I need to really stop messing about and take naps when she is down. Other than that she is the cutest and gorgeous baby!
Hope you are ok Lyndsay!

Minimin


----------



## mummylove

He is beautiful congrats


----------



## blessedmomma

minimin- look at your LO!!!! she is absolutely precious!!!!!:baby:

good job momma:winkwink:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Minum - How did I Miss your LO came home? She is adoreable! Congrats!!
Vicki how are you and Hero doing? Is Mommyhood getting easier?
Blessed - Congrats he is darling!
Daisy - hang in there hope your LO stays put a few more days!!
Lyndsay - All the advice is accurate and as hard as it is to see your plan go out the window once you get to hold your LO it doesn't matter much. Keep us posted please. I will be praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Sweet the thing that is getting easier is not panicking everytime she cries lol!!! The doc came over on Frday to check up on her and he was happy with her weight gain so he said from now on feed on demand and wait till she cries alot before feeding. At night she wakes me up and i leave her for a few minutes before jumping out of bed!! I also check on her breathing less so i guess im getting the hang of it!


----------



## 0400772

wanted to say thanks for the advice. Got scan tomorrow so hopefully we will get some answers x lyndsay x


----------



## blessedmomma

0400772 said:


> wanted to say thanks for the advice. Got scan tomorrow so hopefully we will get some answers x lyndsay x

hope all goes well hun! :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Good luck 0400772. 

Hope all the other mummies are doing well :)


----------



## 0400772

Ok ladies so i had my extra growth scan today! baby has grown by 2cm :) in 2weeks so she still on the 5th centile line thing so thats good

Bad news! Amniotic fluid has gone from 9.5cm to 4.5cm! so we have been told we are up next week for another scan and looking at delivery between 36 and 37weeks!! 

SCARED!!!!

anyone have this x


----------



## blessedmomma

0400772 said:


> Ok ladies so i had my extra growth scan today! baby has grown by 2cm :) in 2weeks so she still on the 5th centile line thing so thats good
> 
> Bad news! Amniotic fluid has gone from 9.5cm to 4.5cm! so we have been told we are up next week for another scan and looking at delivery between 36 and 37weeks!!
> 
> SCARED!!!!
> 
> anyone have this x

hun- my water was at 8 and slowly went down to 4. baby was still growing fine. i was induced at 37 weeks and found out the placenta was pulling away. they didnt know til my water was broke during labor and it had blood in it. dr said if we would have waited to induce it could have been real bad.


----------



## 0400772

blessed thats what im scared off just cuz lost so much in such a little space of time! How quickly were ya induced when they decided to do it. Ie next day?


----------



## blessedmomma

they were already planning to induce me at 37 weeks if my AFI didnt increase. they found it was low at my scan at 32 weeks. every week it got lower and lower but my OB didnt want to induce til 37 wks unless he was distressed or there were any other complications. she had me come in for weekly scans and non-stress tests. at 36 weeks is when it finally went under 5, which i guess makes it more of an emergency. she scheduled to induce me a week later, but had me come in for another non-stress test and another check-up. she also told me if i didnt feel him move for an hour to drink something cold and sugary and lay down. if he hadnt moved for two hours i was to go to the emergency room immediately. he was about a week smaller than he should have been but was still growing so we waited to induce. she could not explain why the water was going down by scans. it wasnt til i was induced that they realized the placenta was pulling away. 

they checked the flow in my placenta and said it was fine every week, but never really checked to see if it was still attached good. im still waiting for results to see what went wrong. my OB theorized that it was aging quicker than usual and started to pull away cuz pretty much it was dying off. im just glad she decided to induce when she did. a pediatrician came in to see him after he was born and commented that it was good they induced when they did cuz the placenta could have pulled off completely at any time and he would have been stillborn if it did.

i was honestly scared to have him at 37 weeks, it seems so early. but after finding out what was going on im glad we did it when we did. and he was still 6lbs 13 oz.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Don't panic about the drop in fluid just yet. One scan my fluid would be low low like yours then the next it would measure more.....It has a lot to do on how they measure each time and how the baby is lying. This is only an estimate too. I know 4.5 is low, but just stay on bedrest and drink drink drink and eat loads of Protein. Being induced at 36 or 37 weeks is very safe and baby should be just fine, better than trying to make it to term with low fluid level and baby getting in distress. Your doing a good job try not to stress too much that is not good for your LO. Also cut out sodium from your diet. :D


----------



## 0400772

blessed thanks for your info! very scary tho. definately going to ask if placenta pulling away could be problem so at least they can maybe check.

sweet - the reason im panicing is because since my 28 weeks (was on 4 weeks scans due to notching and growth) i have lost fluid each and every time. at 28 weeks it was ok, then at 32 i lost more, and i now at 34 i have lost even more and baby has dropped from 25 centile to below 5th centile!

the consultant is trying to get me to 37 but all depedns on monday when i have another scan (at 35+4) but if its lower again then i will be booked in for an induction.

she did say that at the moment (when i was 34+4) that they need to weigh up the pros and cons andbecuase baby is still moving etc she would like me to come back in a week then decide as at 34+4 there is more risk of complications than at 36. if you know what im ean.

im just freaking out, this is my first baby and obviously the last thing you want is something bad to happen but since 20 weeks its been touch and go and now im just feeling down.

as in nothing is going right. the consltant did say about the nursery (thats what they call the special care bit of the hospital) but the way she spoke she wasnt overly concerned that our little one would end up there, she was more about her having jaundice which is easily treated. 

good thing is, that if evefrything is ok, and baby just needs "fattening" up then i can get transfer to local midwife unit which makes it easier for my partner to come see us (i have to go to the "big" hospital which i about an hour away, and he doesnt drive, so relyin on my dad but he works nightshift and the big hospital are very strict about visitors whereas at local, they allow partner any time as long as quiet and respectful kinda thing.


----------



## daisyduck

Hi ladies!

Not sure if anyone is still popping on here to chat...

But I hope everyone is doing well??! 

Just wanted to let you all know that we made it to 39wks, and my 2nd little miracle - Henry Noah arrived safely on March 30th @ 6lb 4oz! :)

xxx


----------



## Sweet_Alida

daisyduck said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Not sure if anyone is still popping on here to chat...
> 
> But I hope everyone is doing well??!
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that we made it to 39wks, and my 2nd little miracle - Henry Noah arrived safely on March 30th @ 6lb 4oz! :)
> 
> xxx

Thank goodness. I'm so glad you were able to make it so long. Congrats!!!


----------



## Tasha

I just sat and read this all, and wanted to say a) congratulations to you all and b) thank you for the hope.

At my 20 week scan (but done at 21 weeks) my little girl was on the 5th centile, I had already said she would be small, something isnt quite right etc, my gut had told me. 12 days later I went for a private scan, still unable to relax, and baby was below the 3rd centile with signs of brain sparing/placental insufficiency. This Wednesday (24+1) I have a doppler scan to check how the placenta/blood flow is. I have a complicated history (#1 pre-eclampsia, #2 pre-eclampsia, #3 PROM at 28 weeks, pre-eclampsia, born sleeping at 36+6, #4 pre-eclampsia, no waters at induction, c-section for fetal distress, placenta wasnt good, #5 -#11 early miscarriages) and this is pregnancy 12. I am so very scared.


----------



## vickyd

Congratz daisy!!!!!
Tasha looks like youve been through so much...Please try and be positive, as you see for all of us things turned out ok. I think that with frequent scans ect. the doctors can see how long they can leave the baby inside and when you deliver you see how quickly lo progresses outside. The care in NICU is excellent! Keep us posted hun.

We are doing good, had problems with milk allergy and serios GERD which landed us in the ER after a choking incident. Thankfully she is getting better on the zantac and special formula although she still throws up tons...


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Daisy! !!! Hello lil man!
Tasha- hope and pray for you. You have been through so much. As you have read - miracles! As VickyD said- they do grow like weeds when they get out. I am sending you lots of love xx

AFM- Serena is being a lil madame- tried to get her into a routine and she is not really playing ball. lol- She is going through a growth spurt (i think - 9wk and 4w adjusted) I dont really know what she should be doing as she was premature! HV says some things she will be advanced and some things she will be doing as of her EDD!
9 wk and she is about 7.5lb :) double her birth weight!

VickyD- sorry to hear she is being sick but glad things are getting sorted! xx

Hope everyone else is doing well.xx


----------



## vickyd

Minimin im also confused most of the times what Hero should be doing lol! She has doubled her weight and is now smiling. However, i think she is still sleping way more that full term 2+ month olds. She is basically feeding every 4 hours during the day and falls asleep about an hour after her feed till the next one. She sleeps 6 hours in the night as well. How is yours sleeping?


----------



## blessedmomma

sounds like healthy babies!!!!

minimin and vickyd- im so glad to hear your LOs are doing so well. vicky it sounds like she is sleeping really good. mine is only up twice a day right now. and he sleeps through the night. wakes up around 3 for a bite, then right back to sleep. 

yay daisy!!!!:baby:

tasha- you have certainly been through a lot. keep your faith strong. im praying things work out:hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much girls. 

I have a scan tomorrow, doppler + growth. I know you will all remember the anxiety leading up to scans. I also have my first with fetal medicine next week.


----------



## Minimin

How did it all go Tasha. Keep us posted.

VickyD- sounds like your babba is a trouper. I wish Serena will go 6h :/ She does about 3-4h and so is up at least twice. She sleeps around three times in the day. I try to get her to stay awake but have to strip her bare and have playtime naked :/

Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Tasha

She grew her angel wings :cry:


----------



## vickyd

Oh no honey.......Im so very sorry....


----------



## daisyduck

Oh gosh... so sorry Tasha. :(


----------



## blessedmomma

i am so so sorry tasha. im praying for you and your family:cry:


----------

